# Anyone use the Cambridge Audio 650R AVR?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Fellow members,

Does anyone use the Cambridge Audio Azur 650R AVR in there HT system? I like the simplicity of operation and the musicality first design philosophy. I had the CA640a v2 integrated amp and it was one of the best sounding little amps I have owned, so I'm wondering if their AVR has the same sonic virtues.

http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/summary.php?PID=493


----------



## screw (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello i'm from holland and i'm using it now for almost one year and it's a amazing good av reciever!

In stereo it's neutral and in HT it a killer for that price.

greets

George


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks George for that positive endorsement. Not many folk on this site do not talk about gear from the UK, so it is good to hear from a user. I've come to believe that CA makes fine products for the money. 
Have you compared it to other brands? Did you mate it w/ their speakers of another brand? Do you use their BluRay player too?


----------



## screw (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Mike,

Yes i have compared it too other brand but the 650R stands his ground very good! yes i have the 650BD too its a match made in heaven! i use the monitor audio RX8 serie in the front, the RX/FX as rears an the RX-center, and a Velodyne spl 1200 ultra as sub.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

So Cambridge Audio amps drive Monitor Audio just fine, and in your case the RX8? That is nice to know. Are they an easy load to drive. I've alway thought their speakers look nice and their Silver series garnishes high praises in the UK magazines. I've never heard their speakers but would love to. Is it a warm sounding speaker with good bass and articulation. I thought the CA 640a v2 amp I had needed that kind of speaker to sound its best.


----------

